# Surf Fishing report for amelia island?



## meganzplace (Sep 19, 2006)

Just wanted to find out if anyone had a surf fishing report for amelia island? I will be down there this thursday through saturday.


----------



## redhead j (Sep 28, 2006)

Looks as if the fishing is fairly good right now. I am moving to fernandina beach in two weeks after i take the plunge with my fiance'. Any way she is living down there with her parents and her dad is always fishing out at the pier at Fort Clinch. He is consitently bringing in very nice size drum off of the pier (20"-46") he caught the 46" only a week ago (yes there are pictures) at night fishing towards the end of the pier with chunked ladyfish. He also reeled in a 6ft black tip the a couple of nights before his big drum. I was down there myself a few weeks ago and slayed the spade fish using fresh shrimp . A couple of days before I went down to visit, the Park Ranger said the tarpon were out of control and busting the surface everywere. Every time I have gone fishing off of that pier we have always caught something from spades, drum, flounder, sharks, pompano, whiting. I just got off the phone with my fiance's dad and he is catching bait with his cast net and using cut and whole mullet and whatever other small bait he is catching in the net. Drum is definetly on right now. Check the Florida Sportsman magazine for the report in the Amelia island and Jacksonville area if you have not already. Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Thursday and Friday may be a little ruff out there.There have been few whiting compared to what we schould be seeing this time of year. The blue's and pompano are one here and there.There are some redfish and black drum in the surf. Lot of sharks following the bait pods.Your best bet may be off the pier from the post above.
THURSDAY NIGHT...SOUTHWEST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 3 TO
5 FEET. INLAND WATERS A MODERATE CHOP. ISOLATED SHOWERS
AND THUNDERSTORMS. 
.FRIDAY...NORTHWEST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 3 TO 5 FEET.
INLAND WATERS CHOPPY. ISOLATED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.
.FRIDAY NIGHT...NORTHWEST WINDS 15 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET.
INLAND WATERS A LIGHT CHOP.
.SATURDAY...NORTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET.
INLAND WATERS A LIGHT CHOP.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

I live on Amelia Island, and fish just about every day. With the weather report that Bent Hook just gave you, I'd recommend that you find the condos on South Fletcher called Amelia By The Sea. It has a private pier, on the ocean. After you find it, look across the street and find the Surf Bar. Leave your rods in the car, and go have a beer 

With the wind blowing that hard, surf fishing isn't going to be any fun at all... Surf fishing on a good day at Amelia Island isn't really much fun, unless you just enjoy getting your feet wet. The beach is a renourished, flat, dead, featureless beach. Very pretty beach, and if you surf fish here every day for two or three months, you'll have a good day, but as far as Florida surf fishing is concerned, Amelia Island is rated way down at the bottom of the list. I said that so Bart won't have to repeat it  

Ft. Clinch pier probably won't be much fun with that much wind and chop either. You might be able to get out of the wind on the river side of Ft. Clinch, depending on what day you're fishing, or try the boat ramp at the end of North 14th Street where you might find a few flounder or trout. There's a boat ramp just off the island in Nassauville, you can usually get out of the wind there if you don't mind fishing in a creek. 

Sounds like RedHead has hit Ft. Clinch on some good days. Let me give you a local perspective on what he's reporting. We've fished the pier every day for the last 39 days....

I've seen or heard of 5 red drum caught from the pier this fall - 3 of those were today. We've had about 4 or 5 "good" days in the last 39; catching enuff of something to keep you busy. There have been many days when we caught zip - and everybody we talked to on the pier caught the same zip. There have been many days when what we caught was better than catching nothing, but not much better; sharks, catfish, small whiting. I usually talk to the park law enforcement a couple times a week, and the park staff every day. 

I think I may have been there the day RedHead caught the spade fish. Bunch of them caught that day. Haven't seen any caught since. Some days you'll catch a dozen sharks - and then you won't see another shark for a month. 

Yes, Tarpon have been busting the mullet up for the last 2 weeks. The pier was built in 1979. There's been one Tarpon landed on the pier since it was built. Tarpon fishing here is not quite the same as down in the keys...

Anyway, if you decide to brave the wind and waves, stop at the tackle store on 14th Street and buy some bait. The guy who works there will ALWAYS tell you that EVERYBODY is catching a TON of redfish, every day of the year. And then he'll sell you everything you need to catch all the redfish like us locals do...

If you want to go boat fishing, we've got lots of Capn's here. They catch fish EVERY day too


----------

